# What lives under the TT Forum bridge?



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there a troll problem, or just a few users who feel the need to jump to conclusions, post drivel and be confrontational?
I've been signed-up here about 6 months now, and been posting more since I passed my car test in November.  I'm still finding out who is the resident sage, resident jester, resident sensible, etc.

I posted a fairly innocent video I took from my bike cam or a really tedious-looking ride over 40 minutes. It was like handing a pack of wolves a bucket of rabbits!

Disclaimer: Sometimes I post shit too, but I'm old-school internet savvy and appreciate there's real people behind keyboards.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pugwash, Yes best ignored, they'll soon go away. Pleased to see you didn't take the bait.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hah thanks. I have been internetting since telnet and ftp ruled the earth. I'm good at ignoring people, even when I'm sober.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Hah thanks. I have been internetting since telnet and ftp ruled the earth. I'm good at ignoring people, even when I'm sober.


wow m8, and for once i didn't get a mention.............does that mean i am a good boy now? as Hoggy says ignore certain ones that pee you off or you will just blow one day. best way is to click their sig and add to foe list. then you never have to read anything from them again.
at times it can be a bit clicky in mk1 & 2 sections, shall we say a hierachy of peeps that have seen done it read the book and now have a T-shirt.

btw i am normally under the bridge as my knowledge of TT's is lacking and only answer what i know or think to be true.
chin up mucker xx


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugwash, its the usual anti bike comments you expect when you make progress and the tin tops sit in line astern no matter how many horses they have.

But Matey. I am more concerned at what you are riding there, sounds more like a Massey Ferguson than a finely tuned piece of Japanese quality, I know its East Anglia but surely the Jap revolution has reached there by 2013


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hah thanks. It's a Honda CBR1100XX-X. A tractor would have more grip on these roads though. The audio on that video is very clipped. I need to wrap the mic in cloth or something.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Hah thanks. It's a Honda CBR1100XX-X. A tractor would have more grip on these roads though. The audio on that video is very clipped. I need to wrap the mic in cloth or something.


LOL...Pilot Road 3s all you need in the winter, grip for ever, come rain or shine.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Is there a troll problem, or just a few users who feel the need to jump to conclusions, post drivel and be confrontational?
> I've been signed-up here about 6 months now, and been posting more since I passed my car test in November.  I'm still finding out who is the resident sage, resident jester, resident sensible, etc.
> 
> I posted a fairly innocent video I took from my bike cam or a really tedious-looking ride over 40 minutes. It was like handing a pack of wolves a bucket of rabbits!
> ...


Sir, if you have a problem private message me. I made it quite clear at the top of my first comment, do not take this persoanally. It isn't all about your video. I said after watching your video it makes me realize why there are so many biker fatalities.

I even said several times that you are a decent rider. Have a look at all my other posts, never have a said anything controversial and always been helpful to other members.

I find it incredible you have posted this.

I am not against bikers in one bit. I'm against the grief that families go through when a biker has an off day.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Who are you?

I questioned the general backlash from several members. I raised a genuine question in here to "get it off my chest".


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

You mentioned it about the video you posted.

You know who I am, and you know of my several replies.

If you think I'm a troll, you have a lot to learn.

Because others have different opinions doesn't make them a troll. You have to agree with me, too many bikers die every year?

If you look up my comments, I said several times you were a good rider, And the end bit of you on the open country lanes was very good bit of riding.

Like I say have a problem with me message me, don't try and undercut me and post this and then say 'who are you'.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry if I offended you GPT TT, but I seriously didn't put names to comments. I wasn't keeping score of who was for-and-against as it were. I posted a video "for the thrill seekers" in sort of jest, as it was noted it wasn't the most thrilling bike ride. Where I live there's a high number of casualties every year from van drivers putting them in the ditches on straight roads, or 17 year old children hitting tractors.

I hope you enjoyed the car video for what it was - a demo of a new bit of hardware in low light.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I do not understand this " troll " thing , ok I am fairly new to the forum thing and this is the only one I frequent ,,,,, but surely if someone puts up a post then they can hardly complain if people reply !!!!! Is that not what it is all about !!!!!! Ok I don't come from the keyboard generation ,, am I missing something ,,,,,,?????


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

roddy said:


> I do not understand this " troll " thing , ok I am fairly new to the forum thing and this is the only one I frequent ,,,,, but surely if someone puts up a post then they can hardly complain if people reply !!!!! Is that not what it is all about !!!!!! Ok I don't come from the keyboard generation ,, am I missing something ,,,,,,?????


Look at number 3 on this page.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Troll


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

So if you don't agree with someones post you call them a troll , ignore them and that's it all sorted. :? OK , maybe it is a cultural thing ....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah I get it, now the minute anyone disagrees with someone else it is becoming common practice to refer to them as trolls. Much easier than convincing with debate and supporting ones own views. This is a car site mate; great that you like biking, but expect the vast majority here not to agree with you on certain subjects. Just my view and hoepfully that doesn;t make me a troll.

P.s there have been trolls here and they have in general received short shrift from all and sundry.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

roddy said:


> So if you don't agree with someones post you call them a troll , ignore them and that's it all sorted. :? OK , maybe it is a cultural thing ....


The word troll is branded out willy nilly nowadays. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

some of the posts on this forum have been somewhat confrontational and apparently uncalled for.its true that everyone is entitled to their own view on different topics,but it seems that sometimes people see the need to hammer it out until their point of view is deemed to be the correct one.its sometimes best to disagree and move on.im not sure the conversation would lead the same path if it was face to face.no need to be nasty to put the point across.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> some of the posts on this forum have been somewhat confrontational and apparently uncalled for.its true that everyone is entitled to their own view on different topics,but it seems that sometimes people see the need to hammer it out until their point of view is deemed to be the correct one.its sometimes best to disagree and move on.im not sure the conversation would lead the same path if it was face to face.no need to be nasty to put the point across.


+1


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > So if you don't agree with someones post you call them a troll , ignore them and that's it all sorted. :? OK , maybe it is a cultural thing ....
> ...


Huh !! It seems even the " new " words aint wot they used to be !!!!!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Pug,

I have to agree it was one of the most tedious motorcycle rides I have seen in a while :lol:

What I would class as a "bimble" rather than what "rapid progress".

I often think unless you have been on a bike its difficult to understand just how responsive they can be and how easy it is to make progress thro traffic, often percieved as dangerous or inconsiderate.

I'm glad it wasn't me as I'd have filtered to the front of the que before even leaving the supermarket!!

I'm with you on this one :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I've been signed-up here about 6 months now, and been posting more since I passed my car test in November.  I'm still finding out who is the resident sage - that would be Gazzer, resident jester - Gazzer again, resident sensible - once again see Gazzer,  etc.
> 
> .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been signed-up here about 6 months now, and been posting more since I passed my car test in November.  I'm still finding out who is the resident sage - that would be Gazzer, resident jester - Gazzer again, resident sensible - once again see Gazzer,  etc.
> ...


Gazzer? Sage?!? He thinks sage is just something you stick in the stuffing...


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

.[/quote][/quote]
Gazzer? Sage?!? He thinks sage is just something you stick in the stuffing...[/quote]

I've never heard anyone refer to their old chap as 'sage' before. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


ROFL...............THAT CRACKED ME UP guys i love this place..........you pair of tards


----------

